# Why am i never invited anywhere?



## xXmrboomXx (Mar 24, 2011)

Hello I'm 15 and in my last year of high school i have a group of friends about five of them. But i know alot more people, i make them laugh on a daily basis and i am always there to cheer them up or lend them money. We always play football at lunch (I'm not good but i give it a go.) and again i make them laugh and enjoy myself. However when ever it comes to the weekend and they go out and I'm never invited? and they always talk about planning it right in-front of me and or how good it was last time. And the last time they planned it one of my "Friends" asked everyone "do you want to come out at the weekend?" in one of our football match's but he didn't invite me.

Once i was invited to watch a film by a girl i was flirting with i thought this was my break though to go out on the weekend once or twice as i knew some of her friends i felt comfortable. So i went and i stood there for 10 minutes in the freezing cold at the time she told me she never came so i left. I got picked up by my dad and he was saying how unfair the group was i think he is ashamed of me for being such a social failure.The next school day i asked the girl "did you go to the film?" she said "yes i was waiting for you at 8:00" (The time she said) i just walked off.

I'm always at home on weekends however i do have a best friend who lives down my street but he never comes out no more. I feel alone, depressed isolated i always think of suicide or homicide on a daily basis and i even think of plans but i would never do ether of them i don't dare to tell my parents because I'm just afraid that things would just get worse or they would both be ashamed of me.

So what I'm asking is why am i never invited anywhere?


----------



## daniel1989 (Feb 14, 2011)

Have you thought about inviting others to hang out with you? This could help maybe.


----------



## xXmrboomXx (Mar 24, 2011)

Yes i have it worked once before and now every time i do they never show up.


----------



## notna (Aug 24, 2010)

They sound like *** Holes, I wouldn't want to be friends with them


----------

